# Clean my smoke!



## JandZ (May 9, 2006)

I smoke out of a little mini bong and I was wondering if there is any way to filter out some of the unwanted chemicals in the smoke from my bong to make it healthier. this is just a though- like maybe put some kind of screen on the mouth piece that will filter the smoke a bit. just an idea, wondering if you guys know of any way!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

if you have water in your bong....that acts as a filter


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 9, 2006)

JandZ said:
			
		

> I smoke out of a little mini bong and I was wondering if there is any way to filter out some of the unwanted chemicals in the smoke from my bong to make it healthier. this is just a though- like maybe put some kind of screen on the mouth piece that will filter the smoke a bit. just an idea, wondering if you guys know of any way!


*Whats up JandZ. Like LL said the water in the bong acts as a filter. Have you ever noticed all the nasty shit that's in bong water. There ya go. *


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 9, 2006)

If ya' want, add drift wood. This might sound like crazy Island Boy bullshit, but driftwood acts as a natural spounge man, so alot of the shit that just makes the water cloudy will soak up in the piece of wood (use a small piece, duh).


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

I couldn't fit the log in my bong!! LOL, I'll bet that might do somethin' for ya.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 9, 2006)

Doc.DGAF--You should look in to making bongs out of driftwood.
I'm serious.  I'd buy one.

JandZ--
sounds like you should get a vaporizer.


----------



## Doc.DGAF (May 10, 2006)

I tried once, it leaks. If you want to make a bong that's a natural filter, use dried and bleached bamboo. The sides soak up some of the nasty stuff, you just have to bleach or steam clean the insides now and then.


----------



## JusSumguy (May 10, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> if you have water in your bong....that acts as a filter



 The bummer is that THC is fat soluble. This means that it binds with the water on the way through. Effectively  reducing your THC intake.


----------



## JandZ (May 15, 2006)

thank you guys, I knew the water cleaned the smoke but I am still afraid that I am left with plenty of unwanted chemicals! I think I need to buy a vaporizer but they so damn expensive!


----------



## Hick (May 15, 2006)

> The bummer is that THC is fat soluble. This means that it binds with the water on the way through.


..water contains "fat"??..thc is not water soluble.


----------



## Pirate of Rohan (Jul 19, 2012)

i heard you get more THC by using a bong. but for the question JandZ had maybe adding ice to the water will help filter? it may just be the fact that its a cooler hit but it always tastes cleaner when you add ice IMHO


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 19, 2012)

This thread older then some dirt?

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 19, 2012)

Another new record 6 years old.


----------

